# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  الگوریتم های مسیریابی در شبکه های حسگر بیسیم

## salah rostami

با سلام
اگر کسی مقاله، متن، لینک یا هر چیزی که راجع به الگوریتم های مسیریابی در شبکه های حسگر بیسیم داره، ممنون میشم که لینکشو بذاره
با تشکر

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزیز این مقاله کمکت می کنه.

----------


## samanfazeli

با تشکر از شما بخاطر فایل الگوریتم مسیریابی

----------

